# Follicle size and egg quality



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Can anyone give me some advice please ? What is the relationship between follicle size and egg quality? Can follicles get "too large" with adverse effects on quality (what happens to the egg then?), and if so what counts as too large?

Also, what is the smallest size of follicle that may contain a viable mature egg?

Thanks 
Jen


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Follicle size does give an indication of egg quality but mainly of egg maturity. The bigger the follicle, the more mature. Those of between 14 and 20 mm tend to give eggs of good maturity, less thean 14mm could be immature and so not able to fertilise and those over 20mm may be over mature and may not fertilise.
Hope this helps.

Ruth


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Ruth, your answer was very helpful 
Sorry Karen and Molly that I can't help answer your questions!
Jen


----------

